# I Hate The Prosperity Gospel



## Blueridge Believer

These buffoons are going to bring grief on us all in the long haul. What an eyesore for christianity in this country.

[video=youtube;w6Tx_EqVmzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6Tx_EqVmzw[/video]


----------



## Semper Fidelis

As if the anathema of a false gospel is not bad enough...


----------



## Pergamum

Ha, when I got called to ministry I just got poorer and sicker! I should have bought more prayer handkerchiefs!


----------



## BobVigneault

It doesn't matter what the senator finds out. People will continue to give to Copeland and the rest. If they lose their tax exempt status people will increase their giving. There is no law against taking advantage of a person's ignorance. 
Would it be better if he was Snoop Dogg? Copeland is the 'prince of thieves' and he is doing nothing more than using the art of persuasion to get fools to give him money. The Lord will fill his arms with enough gold to pull him down to Hell where the Judge will destroy both body and soul.


----------



## Wannabee

Part of what's sad about this is that an overwhelming majority of those who give are widows who are grasping at whatever hope they can find. They send in more than they can afford hoping that God will reward them. It's the widow's mites in modern day. Ah, but isn't the temple glorious!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Richard King

Joe Johnson makes a very good point.
Some of the contributors, I would say most of them are the sweetest, most sincere and loving people you will ever meet.
That is important to know when/if we confront them about their leaders.

You just come off sounding mean and jealous of Copeland when you rightfully point out how disgusting this guy is who owns Harley Davidsons, and airplanes, and mansions for the "glory of God."

It is best to gently talk to the supporters about accountability as the Bible teaches. I know the hearts of these people. They love God 
but they feel so far from him and so unworthy they have sought out someone who "is closer to the Father" so that he can teach them how to get there. It is very sad.
Take time and prayer and scripture before railing about the dangers of hero worship and personality based ministries. 

Now if you ever meet Copeland himself...don't worry so much about being gentle.


----------



## BobVigneault

By the way, here's a pic of Copeland reaching out and bringing in another convert with his message.


----------



## puritan lad

Sad stuff, though I find the fact that his financial dealings are being investigated by a "senator" to be the ultimate in hypocrisy.

At least Copeland's funds were given voluntarily.


----------



## Zenas

Can we stop using the term Gospel in reference to this? This is no Gospel that they are putting forth, but rather a man-centered heresey, focusing on the love of money, the root of all evil, in order to make the unbelieving false teachers rich and dupe the lost into sinking deeper into the judgment of Hell. Whether this man and those like him are converted or judged, I hope it occurs quickly.


----------



## Blueridge Believer

BobVigneault said:


> By the way, here's a pic of Copeland reaching out and bringing in another convert with his message.


----------



## JM

*Video Removed Due to 2nd Commandment Violation*


----------



## SueS

All I can say is.....Wow!!!


----------



## PilgrimPastor

Amen to John Piper's words. We look most like Jesus when we look most like him dying on the cross for sinners NOT when we put on a gold watch!!


----------

